# Milos viper (Macrovipera schweizeri strikes on rat)



## Jafar (Nov 3, 2016)

My first ever video of my snakes. This is my female milos viper (Macrovipera schweizeri) striking on a rat ... Sorry for any mistakes, resolution etc (see video description for more). Hope you enjoy the video, thanks for watching! 


[video=youtube;H2hvK2ZGtwI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2hvK2ZGtwI[/video]


----------

